# To Timbren or not to Timbren



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

On my 92 YJ, I got finally around to change fluids today as it is still warm here in the Poconos. I run only a ST-78 on this Jeep, so it is not as heavy as some other's rigs.
I ordered but have not yet installed a set of Timbrens. When raising the plow, the front sags only about 1/2", and the stock bump stops are still 1.5" from the axle. With so little sag, should I bother with the Timbrens? I think the Timbrens are longer that stock, so it would be already tounching the rubber of installed Timbrens. Any past experiences to share?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No..............


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

theplowmeister;881498 said:


> No..............


Ditto.........I already gave you my suggestions


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, I now have another item to sell on Ebay


----------

